# How to get GTK3 Emacs keybindings (for Firefox)?



## cadddr (Jun 9, 2015)

When I build Firefox using GTK2, I can tell Firefox to use Emacs-style keybindings by adding `gtk-key-theme-name = "Emacs"` to ~/.gtkrc-2.0. When I switch Firefox to GTK3, I can't find a way to set the key theme.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 9, 2015)

Haven't used Emacs key-bindings before for anything but a quick date with Google turned up this.


----------



## cadddr (Jun 20, 2015)

Built Firefox again with GTK 3.0, and setting the key theme via dconf doesn't work. Tried http://askubuntu.com/a/233539 too, but the corresponding schema doesn't exist.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 20, 2015)

KeySnail.


----------

